
How to ask for more money at a new job - mcenedella
https://medium.com/the-mission/how-to-ask-for-more-money-at-a-new-job-1bc6a32ba525#.z7sd2gpph
======
GlobalOwls
If you have references, let them know you're worth more. Of not, show them
what you got and ask for a raise within a few months.

